# Photon Vibe



## Crawford (Oct 28, 2020)

Hi, new to the forum and my first post, I’ve just purchased a Photon Vibe kit from Das Musikding  and noticed there was no light shield but that’s fine as I’ve made them in the passed for other vibes, just wondering what anybody else who’s made one done , considering it’s a small pcb ,is there room for one? thanks in advance, Crawford.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 28, 2020)

I don’t find them too necessary as the enclosure is dark when it’s closed. I’ve toyed with the idea of 3D printing some for cosmetic purposes though. It may come in handy on boards like the duo phase with its two LDR setup. Either that or take a dremel to a small pill bottle


----------



## Crawford (Oct 28, 2020)

? thanks, I thought that the enclosure might be dark enough but was just wondering,my other vibes are bigger box types with plenty of room, not much room around the ldr’s on the photon vibe board but I’m sure it’ll be ok, I thought about reflective tape stuck to the inside of the lid directly above the bulb? thanks again, Crawford


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 28, 2020)

If the LDRs are pointed at the bulb, the reflector isn't necessary.  If the LDRs are flat on the board, pointed up, then the reflector will help.  The light shield is useful during test, when the box is open.


----------



## Crawford (Nov 2, 2020)

Hi, so got the Photon vibe finished went with the ldr’s standing facing the lamp, sounds pretty good so I made a short YouTube clip,here’s the link 






cheers Crawford


----------



## benny_profane (Nov 2, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> If the LDRs are pointed at the bulb, the reflector isn't necessary.  If the LDRs are flat on the board, pointed up, then the reflector will help.  The light shield is useful during test, when the box is open.


The light shield also blocks any other environmental light (e.g., the indicator LED).


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 2, 2020)

Sounds good!  No Univibe demo is complete without "Bridge of Sighs."


----------



## Crawford (Nov 2, 2020)

Thanks


----------

